# whatcha wanna call it abt qview



## morkdach (Sep 7, 2009)

ok we need a name for this peno stuffed with a cheese filled lil smoky wrapped in cresant roll dough and a little steak seasoning.
now these were baked in the oven at 300° for 30min or so.
now get back these were kick ass orderves.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 7, 2009)

They Look Good...

You could call them _*"Chilie Pigs in a Warm Blanket"*_


----------



## tender loins (Sep 8, 2009)

'penos in a blanket!


----------



## memphisbud (Sep 8, 2009)

JALA-PIG'S in a Blanket!


----------



## fire it up (Sep 8, 2009)

red rockets
bundles of joy
stubbed toes
monk wraps (cause they kind of look like a monk bundled up)
pass me a few...wait, that was what I was thinking, not a name 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Whatever they end up being called they definitely looked great!


----------



## morkdach (Sep 8, 2009)

they tasted great too


----------



## fourthwind (Sep 8, 2009)

Call them ABTB's.  Atominc Buffalo Turd Blanket?

Look good. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  May have to try that.


----------



## gnubee (Sep 8, 2009)

Sleeping bag Buffalo Turds

Big Bad Bold Bundled Baby Bunting Buffalo Turds = BBBBBBBTs

Hidden Atomic Buffalo Turds

Hidden Atomic Turds = HATs

Jap Wraps

Turd Snuggles


----------



## morkdach (Sep 8, 2009)

HATs & TurdSnuggles


----------



## alx (Sep 8, 2009)

Great idea....Looks great.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I would call them good...


----------

